# When did you notice your GSD becoming protective?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I grew up w/GSD's, and I know that one of them we got as a pup (when I was old enough to know anything







) was afraid to sleep on the front porch at night, and he slept behind the house (or hid, depending on how you look at it)







. After he got older, he started sleeping on the front porch (we lived out in the boonies), and basically "guarding" the house, even though he was a pet, not trained or anything. Barked at animals at night, and in the daytime, barking and basically warning people not to get out of their cars unless we came out and said it was ok...stuff like that. But I dont know how old he was when this started.

Kodee is almost 9 mos old, and has just recently started growling low and/or barking when he sees something strange outside, especially at night. He doesn't do it very often yet, but he used to never do it at all. I know part of this is probably b/c he's sleeping in my room now (near French doors to the deck), rather than a crate, so he can see what's going on outside. But he has also barked at people/animals outdoors during the day a couple of times (he's a housedog, so he's barking at things through the door/windows).

My question is: Is your GSD naturally protective (alerting you, barking, etc), and if so, at what age did this start to show? (I'm not talking about trained protection dogs, just average pets...)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky is; he started showing this behavior about 18mos or a year I guess. He'll be 6 years this month. Cash is the kind of dog who would show the thieves where the money is, but he's only about a year old or so.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

With Morgan, seems like it started at a little over a year. She did have a protection trained 'big brother' so maybe that's why so young. LOL, or girls just mature faster.

Sometime after I fall asleep at night, she goes and sleeps on the landing halfway down the stairs - where someone breaking into the house would have to trip over her to get at the kids and me. Luther always slept there too. Neither of them ever hung out there, except over night. Wierd.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Freyja is definitely naturally protective, and she was only 7 months when she first demonstrated it.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Ruby started when we moved into this new house. She was just 6 months old then but she immediately started barking at everything different (passing people, cars, animals, etc) Eventually she quieted down some but now at 1 year old if I hear her bark I know something or someone is nearby outside.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Chase first barked at a stranger at 4 1/2 mos. I lived in a shady apartment building. By 6 mos he barked at everyone who passed by my door.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

*Re: When did you notice your GSD becoming protecti*

Ever since Elmo was a baby, I took him on many walks so he could meet lots of people. So, he is Mr. Friendly. It could be getting dark and someone would be walking towards the two of us and he was still happy. He wanted to say hello to everyone. 

Then, one day when he was about 6 months old, my husband and I took both of our dogs for a walk together at night . Elmo saw a man in the distance. Then, he stopped and started barking. I really think it was because Molly (our Jack Russell) was with us. He's a little show off.







He really loves her. 

Seriously though, I think he learned from our JR. When she was looking at something, he would always push her out of the way to see what she was looking at. He picked up a lot of behavior from her. So, he learned very young to at least investigate if Molly runs to the front door barking. We call Elmo her back up. 

Now that he is about a year old, he seems to be good at making up his own mind as to what he deems a threat. We've had strangers (repairmen, friends Elmo hasn't met) come to the house who he likes and ones he doesn't like. He keeps a close eye on the ones that he sense makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: When did you notice your GSD becoming protecti*

Rocky was probably about 8 months old. First time he did it I was shocked. We were on our way to FL (family vacation). DH and I were taking turns walking him while everyone did potty breaks. DH went in for a drink and a man walked past (probably a good 30 feet between us) and asked if I want to sell my dog and Rocky went nuts.

There are only a few people that he will do his big dog bark at. He is protective, especially of little kids. He varys sleeping in the foyer (blocking the front door) in our room, in the hallway outside our room, or outside the kids room. DH says he wanders from place to place at night.


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Protective??










Not Heidi. She loves everyone, although people have told me that would change if I was really in danger. I don't know about that and I'm not sure I want to find out.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Timber was about the same age when he started becoming protective toward me and my property. Prior to that I was concerned he was just too darn nice for a GSD.

Ready the Intermitten Agression post on this board under the aggressive dog category..

There is tons of info that will pertain to your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy is ten months now. one night he growled at something out back beyond our fence. he's very friendly. we have clients that come to our house so my GF really didn't want him to be aggressive. so as of now he's not showing any protective signs. that might change with age. we don't encourage it. i wanted a little more aggression. the aggressive thing is good which i like but having a big cuddle bear is nice also.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm is 16 months old now. He would greet a burglar with the same wild abandon/frenzied outpouring of love most of us would only reserve for the guy that tells us we just won the lottery.


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Cody was between 2 and 3 before he showed any type of guarding type behavior. He is definitely more suspicious than he used to be but will only bark at the doorbell because Honey does. He will greet anyone at the door, just like Grimm. Everybody is a potential playmate, i.e., someone who will throw the ball!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Della is starting to demonstrate this in her crate (while in the car). She went ballistic when we went to get gas. As soon as she saw the attendant coming to the car - that was all she wrote. 

No one has tried to stick there hands into her crate. I don't know if she would bite, but surely do not want to find out.

Outside she loves everyone she meets. N


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

HA ha!! I remember it vividly!!! It was the day before yesterday and Mack is about 3 1/2 months old. I got pulled over by DPS and I thought to myself, "Maybe he's a dog person." I had been riding with the window down and Mack had been sticking his nose out and I figured he'd stick his nose out for a little petting when the officer came up to the window. WRONG!! Full blown barking and growling, well, as much full blown as a 3 1/2 MO could. Great!! Scared me more than the officer. First time I had ever heard that from him before. I've had GSD's before that were very protective of their ride though.
I apologized all over for him but the officer was pretty cool about it and said that he just surprised him. "Me too." I said. Still got a ticket though. :<(


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

With Elle, she loves everyone, except for birds, cats, dogs, cows, you name it she hates it, and she hates people getting around the van if shes in it or on the porch, so she's been that way since she was about 4 months old, she's almost 2 now.

Emma, she's 8 months old and has had an aggressive behavior since we got her at 9 weeks old...no one gets neaar me for anything, as she is super protective of me...just last night as Del was working there were 2 men about 35 years old who came to my door knocking (which i did NOT answer) about 10:30pm...Both of the dogs just got so angry that Elle was druelling(SP) and barking and growling and just throwing a fit. Emma was mad too, she did the same things except louder and harder and all the fur on her back was sticking straight up! I know the men where up to no good, because they came here the night before around the sametime when Del was working and tonight, well they haven't shown up, because his van is parked out front.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've always read that GSDs do not become protective until they are around 18 months old (I've even heard as young as a year old). This is because at less than a year old, they are puppies and are not capable of being protective. The behavior that some of you are seeing in puppies at 3 months or 8 months old is not protective behavior, but fearful behavior. hair standing straight up is from fear (i.e. goosebumps in people). 

this type of behavior has to be taken care of or you can end up with a very fearful and aggressive dog. tons of socializing with positive rewards for being around people works great.


----------



## GSDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Major started about a month or so..he's now 6months old. Basically like everyone he growls low and barks at whatever he hears. I believe its like what your saying I-Love-My- Mikko. But I would say a bit before 18months old. In my case we are trying to stop the barking. It will be Major's first summer this year and I dont want the neighbours to get annoyed even thought my yard is big. Just I dont want a dog to bark for nothing. He's got to learn to bark when its needed. (wishful thinking lol). Even in the house he charges for the door if it rings with growling, barking, hair up etc. so i go after him, removing him from the door and telling him firmly quite, etc etc but he just doesnt care. I even got him a barking collar. Thats a joke, he barks more!!! So there goes that collar. His barking on the streets when i powerwalk with him or just going towards the park isnt as bad anymore. He does bark less. But in the house or in the car, he doesnt care. So lots of patience is the key word i guess.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I think I need a "WARNING! Wildly Friendly Dog!" sign.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady gets protective when my husband isn't home and barks like every five minutes. When I take him out he patrols the yard.
He is also protective when My lab pulls her crap on me, he'll run in and get into her face.

I think GSD's are always protective even if they the the friendliest of dogs. They are loyal to there moms and dads and will die to protect them


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Since we adopted Sean at approximately 1 y.o. he did not show protective signs initially. However, once he realized he was at his forever home he showed protective instincts immediately.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: I_LOVE_MY_MIKKOI've always read that GSDs do not become protective until they are around 18 months old (I've even heard as young as a year old). This is because at less than a year old, they are puppies and are not capable of being protective. The behavior that some of you are seeing in puppies at 3 months or 8 months old is not protective behavior, but fearful behavior. hair standing straight up is from fear (i.e. goosebumps in people).
> 
> this type of behavior has to be taken care of or you can end up with a very fearful and aggressive dog. tons of socializing with positive rewards for being around people works great.


Yes, or things like barrier frustration...

I just think this needs to be reiterated.


----------



## dgon27 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: When did you notice your GSD becoming protecti*

Well, Tessa will be 6 mo. on 05/05/08. She is either sleeping at the front door, back door, or in the middle where she can see everything. I have actually been wondering if she is laying in those locations to protect us or just simply because it's comfortable????? She used to lay in front of our feet on the couch. Who knows. She has started barking and actually runs to the back door and barks every time we get up and go to the kitchen. She is so darn independent as well. She never cries or whines. It's kind of weird in a good way.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: When did you notice your GSD becoming protecti*

If you break into my home at 3am, Grimm shall eagerly welcome you







with full-body wags,





















a tongue-bath, and happily serve you tea and creamcakes, and ask if you wanna see pics of his vacation in Coburg.







Wait, you're not leaving, are you?? Just this one pic...









Seriously, he's 17 months old. If you have a pulse, you're his BEST friend-- EVER!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine is alert, intense, serious, sometimes inquisitive, but she doesn't growl or guard. She is 4 years old.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It is a huge and unfair burden on a six to 24 month old to be "protective". This is like asking an 8 to 16 year old to protect the adults in the households. If such young dogs take on this role, it is because they FEAR for their own lives, feeling that they can not count on anyone else to look after things. 

It is up to the human pack leaders to show strong, reliable, consistant, calm leadership in all areas so that the puppies can relax and be puppies, and not feel pushed to take on responsibilities and burdens they are not psychologically prepared for. Any barking, growling, hackling in a young dog is most likely an expression of fear, and not "protectiveness". A dog should not have to grow up in fear. Dog owners should not abdicate their responsibilities in ensuring that their charges grow up feeling that they can count 100% on their pack leader to keep them safe and secure. 

If a puppy or young dog is showing signs of fear (often mis-read and mis-understood as protectiveness), then as leaders we should ask ourselves what it is about the way we are that causes our dogs to not have faith and confidence in us, and take steps to change things around, by taking dog classes, reading about dog behaviour and pack leadership, and asking for help.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Buddy was not naturally aggresive it came with age and maturity. But wini the min. we got her she was agressive. Its because of her bloodline. We got her at 7 months it was a 8 hour car ride. so on the way home we stopped to grab something to eat, we ate outside we had just picked her up and didnt know her well, some one came out of that resturant and she growled and barked and went nuts, she is still like that.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Lucy changed at about nine months. She noticed when people she did not know showed up. Noticed with a bark, and then greeted them like long lost friends as long as she knew all was well. But I do think she is taking her cues from me, and I let her know I appreciate the notification but that I've got it covered.








So it isn't really being protective, but it seems to me she's feeling things out and growing up and learning. I would not expect her to protect the family, but I also do not discourage this behavior because she is showing no fear and is quick to settle down once she knows we get the message. She's just learning to be GSD and I think a fine one at that


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

My wife traveled eight hours to pick up the puppy that we reserved. The breeder doesn't allow his dogs to go before three or four months old. He had begun crate and house training. Any way she picked up our 4 month old 'pup', had no problems with her the entire trip. They bonded really well on that long drive. When I got home my wife was in the back yard with Raven(she had never seen me), playing with her. When I entered the back yard Raven walked in front of my wife and sat down. I thought, let's just see, I charged forward pretty quickly and she lunged about four steps toward me barking and showing her teeth. Once I stopped moving she quieted and sat back down. Walking normally I was able to approach her with no problems and in minutes I was playing with her as well...it sure looked like she was being protective, i was a proud papa anyways.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

txbwj said:


> My wife traveled eight hours to pick up the puppy that we reserved. The breeder doesn't allow his dogs to go before three or four months old. He had begun crate and house training. Any way she picked up our 4 month old 'pup', had no problems with her the entire trip. They bonded really well on that long drive. When I got home my wife was in the back yard with Raven(she had never seen me), playing with her. When I entered the back yard Raven walked in front of my wife and sat down. I thought, let's just see, I charged forward pretty quickly and she lunged about four steps toward me barking and showing her teeth.


Why on earth would you do that for your first meeting? :thinking:


----------



## PawsOfAloha (Apr 29, 2010)

I have only seen my 2yr old get protective once. My husband and I were play fighting and Koa thought my hubby got too "angry" at me (he was just playing though). Koa stepped between us and gave my hubby a warning bark and growled at him with teeth showing! There are times we aren't sure how protective Koa will would get because he LOVES new people. I think if someone broke into our house he would greet them like an old best friend! I do have confidence that if someone were to try and hurt us, his instinct will kick in protect us. I'm thankful he knows the difference


----------



## Pauld (May 8, 2010)

My dog began to alert bark around 6 months and usually it is appropriate. She really isn't protective of me, actually she looks to me to protect her and would only be protective as a last resort if I couldn't control the threat.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly will only bark if she thinks the house is threatened, but Tanner barks at anything in his "territory" even if its a fly.lol


----------



## Mommy Bee (May 12, 2010)

This May 2nd, we got a new used GSD Mix (est 7 yrs old, owner surrender to a nearby shelter who spayed, vaccinated, and microchipped her). About six days after she arrived, she let out a low, growly woof at some huge monster who turned out to be my hubby dressed up in an aussie hat with a bright red rainjacket. Her ears laid back and she turned away after she realized who it was. However, it didn't stop her from barking 'Bert who was meeting my husband in the back yard until she was told "It's okay.."

She's met five of our friends in the house and never made a peep previous. We are definitely pleased with our Murphy.


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

Mo was a rescue, but started being protective within about 2 months. It was after 9 months when she kept a pitbull from me that I knew she was really keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

I first remember Kai being protective when she was about 5 months old. She was still sleeping in a crate in the living room at the time. Our neighbors used to come and go at all hours of the night (college town) . One night, either one of them or their friends stumbled (probably drunk)onto the wrong porch and Kai went nuts. I woke up and could see a shadow in the window near the porch. I let her out of her kennel and she charged the window, hackles up and barking. The kid ran off the porch and stumbled next door. 

She is now 5 and very aware of her surrounding. She hangs out in my room until I turn the TV off, then goes and sleeps either on the landing or her couch. Both places have a view of the front door and the porch.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

what a great thread! i am still nurturing romantic dillusions about my Mia being protective and all( Mia is sadly vv friendly and timid!), but having said that she protects our house from birds, flies and anybody else who seems to be on our front lawn and i encourage it. she does NOT have fear aggression at all(for all those thinking what a stupid woman encouraging her nervous gsd to bark!). But one day my husband's back was toward her and i was facing her and we were arguing about what takeout to get= chinese/thai/italian and i guess he must have made some animated gestures disagreeing with my choice(it was his turn to choose but i didnt want chinese) whenshe leaped out of the sofa and barked at him quite forcefully telling him to back off!!!! My hero!!!!:crazy::laugh:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is 8 months old and has just found his voice. He barks because he likes the way he sounds. I think he wants to be on American Idol. Our newest command has been, "Hush"......ok, also "that's enough!"...."don't make me get up"....."if I have to get off my fat arse you are going to be sorry"...."do you hear me?"....."Hondo!"......"cut it out!"...."alright, outside"......


----------



## looseunit (May 24, 2010)

So is there a way to make them a good guard dog or would you say this comes natural?


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

We got Max when he was 3 1/2 yr old last August, and from the beginning, he would bark at folks walking on the sidewalk in front of our home and go bonkers if they were walking a dog.

But he really showed his true colors about a week or so ago. It was early evening, my husband had run up to the store or something, so I was home alone with Max and Tora (our 12yo mixed breed.) The house was totally quiet, no tv or radio going, because I was reading a book. 

None of us heard my husband pull into the driveway or get out of his truck. But when he unlocked the door and started to come in, boy, Max shot down the foyer, hackles up (which was kind of funny looking because he's a long coat) and barked ferociously. It scared the daylights out of me, and my husband was like "Max, it's okay, it's me, holy smokes!"

Max recognized his "daddy" of course and immediately turned into a bouncing puppy, but for a couple of seconds there, it was pretty intense.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Hondo is 8 months old and has just found his voice. He barks because he likes the way he sounds. I think he wants to be on American Idol. Our newest command has been, "Hush"......ok, also "that's enough!"...."don't make me get up"....."if I have to get off my fat arse you are going to be sorry"...."do you hear me?"....."Hondo!"......"cut it out!"...."alright, outside"......


:rofl: Ditto!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva has been barking at things for a few months. Ppl walking down the road, kids across the street, when Eric goes near another dog. When he's, what she feels is too far away from her at the playgound. 

She's very protective...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

When Anna was about 5 months old, DH was practicing leash walking in front of the house. The dogs across the street started barking and something in her little puppy brain snapped and she let out this BIG girl bark...the other dogs shut up and never barked at us again, even now! It was more funny than anything.

Anna is alert. If she hears something outside, she'll bark and go to the window/door until we get up and investigate. I've only seen her growl once, but she does make her presence known when someone comes to the door. Thankfully if I tell her it's okay she'll stop. Would she actually do anything? I'm not sure, but she serves as a great alert system.

She did protect me from the Burger King cup the other day...I guess that counts.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

When Heidi was a little puppy we had a springer spaniel who used to let out a little growl if I tried to take a bone away from him. This made Heidi mad and she would bark at him, giving him ****. That was the first.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer was probably a year when he started showing confident protection. When he was younger I think he would bark or growl at things because he was unsure, now he is sure and he protects. The nice thing is that he stops when I tell him too though.

He only shows this in the house, in the yard, in the car (but only if I am in it) and sometimes on a leash when I am walking alone. Other than that he is fine. I can bring him to a store or to a busy place and he will not make a peep and that is the way I like it.

(right now he is barking at the trash removal guy out the window LOL)


----------



## Jeffa (Jun 4, 2010)

I was given Repo when he was 1yr old and the breeder had said that he would not show his bottom end (come into his own) until he was between 2 and 3yrs as did his parents.

The breeder was right on the money Repo used to tuck tail and run from other dogs in the neighborhood but at 2 yrs seemed to almost change overnight and runs no more. The other dogs no longer bother him and he patrols the house 3 to 4 times a night. 

That was a little disturbing at first but now if we do not here him walking around at night this has become the disturbing situation.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

same here. the cable guy was outside working
on the wires. i had the front door open. my dog
is laying across the hallway. i hear someone
walking down the hallway. i turn around and the cable guy is stepping over my dog to go to the basement. i said "sorry, i would have
put him away if i knew you were coming in". the cable said "he was watching me work outside, he seems friendly".

so, my dog didn't get up to see who's entering the house,
he let a stranger step over him with a tool bag on.

i wanted a more protective dog but my GF didn't.
my GF is a massage therapist and she has clients that
come to our house for a massage. my GF didn't want her clients
being greeted by a barking GSD.

i didn't know how to train him to bark at strangers
and not at clients. so everyone entering our house is a
friend.

i like it that way. people can enter our house with their dogs
and our dog doesn't react.



Heidi's Mom said:


> Protective??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no protection here, none. i have a hippy dog,
love all, bark at none. :silly:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't count on it.



littledmc17 said:


> I think GSD's are always protective even if they the the friendliest of dogs. They are loyal to there moms and dads and will die to protect them


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

training. 


looseunit said:


> So is there a way to make them a good guard dog or would you say this comes natural?


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Josie is a year old and hasn't shown any signs of protectiveness. She may bark, it's usually the kind of bark to let me know someone is stepping onto the property or someone's knocking at the door like any other dog would.

When people come in she usually mauls them with her tounge . I guess she's fired being a gaurd dog haha. Just kidding . 

A part of me wishe's she shows just a small amount of protectiveness because i don't like going out in the dark by myself and if i see people walking around especially men or a group of people i really start to get suspicious.

If Josie could just let out ONE bark i'd feel comfortable LOL then again if someone wanted to jump me they can regardless if i have a GSD or not.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo protective hehehe, she loves everyone and everything on the face of the planet! :3 if someone broke in she would hold up a flashlight and say "mommys room is up stairs!"


----------



## strayhare (May 15, 2010)

I really have to laugh when I read this. I got a female GSD when my husband got a job working in the state Correctional area. I already had a mix border collie/spaniel and I wanted something to protect me and my family. Well at 16 months I know which of the dogs will come to my aid first. The GSD looks the other way half of the time but the mix does not like anyone touching me and she is even my sons dog and she don't like him touching me. She sleeps in the hall way on duty. She is the best dog. But I still love my dog to. I would like to hope if it came down to it the GSD will be more aggressive if need be.


----------



## goatdude (Mar 3, 2009)

at maturity they have all developed a protective (as far as I can tell) interest with some of the family members. one shep I had would run off anyone approaching my toddler daughter and she would also throw a fit if any stranger came near my wife. another was more protective of me. it could have been possesive I don't know.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

up until about 6 months ago my guy was a wimp. He was more the type you didnt want in a shepherd(not fearful per se just not confident). he was also all legs and gangly and teenager looking
However, in the past 6 months or so he has filled out and is getting quite handsome. His temperment has also become more solid and bold. he barks if something strange is going on, and now if strangers come to the home I watch him a little more closely. he use to be the type to show people where the money and jewelry is. I have little doubt now if he thought I was being hurt he wouldnt appreciate it. he is about 2 yrs now.
My other 2 are too young yet to judge fairly. They are more bold confident dogs and I suspect highly natural instinct would kick in if needed.
I do find interesting where they choose to sleep. At the top of the stairs to our main living area. I often wondered if they are guarding or it is just a nice spot to lay.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota will be two years old next month and I've not seen any indicicaiton of her being protective. I can see her becoming aloof though.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly is 8mths old and the last few weeks she has been letting us know when someone or an animal is in our yard with a few barks


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

My male is very protective when in the house. He likes to look out the front door, and seems to feel all he can see is his area to protect. Get him outside, and it is a different story. He is alert, but does not bark like when in the house. Our female is much more protective when outside. On walks, she will stop and stare at people we meet. She also positions herself so she is between me and anyone else. They are three and four, and this probably started before they were a year and a half.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

There’s a lot of great info in this thread. I’m still a little confused & curious. My 6 month old puppy, Mac, barks and tries to chase cars that pass the house and runs towards cars that pull into the driveway. Is this “protective behavior” ?

When neighbors stop by or people come to visit he barks briefly then immediately displays friendly behavior. Is he taking his queue from us?

When he's in the house he often lays by the front door around the corner from where we are. I always assume he wants to go outside. Could his be protective behavior?


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I am with you Mac's Mom.. Hunter started being protective at 12 weeks of my 2 year old son, no dog can go near him with out Hunter wanting to get aggressive. We are talking a run and lunge at.. Proud daddy, but still trying to change this behavior. 

Hunter's voice is changing, and I am now learning his new barks, but it appears that he is protecting our back yard from birds and other noises, but playing with the neighbor dog. 

I want him to be protective, but he needs to know that it my job first, and he can cover it when I am not home..


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, J is protective of my when someone gets physical. Otherwise he leaves it up to me, I protect him.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Ivan was maybe 3 months old or so when we were at the vet for shots. He was sitting, and a toddler screamed, "PUPPY!" and with her arms wide, charged full speed, right at him. He didn't back up at all, but he barked and snarled, and she stopped in her tracks. It surprised the sh*t out of me! He was a tiny puppy, and I had never heard any sounds like that from him before! Obviously she had scared him, and he took it as a threat, but he stood up and held his ground instead of backing up or hiding, or acting like he was fear biting. After she backed up and her mom grabbed her, he just settled back in. So weird. I've never had a dog that reacted like that before.

Ivan was maybe 6 months (maybe a little less), when he started actually getting a little protective. He started doing those teeny little tentative woofs at strangers, or when someone knocked at the door of the house, and I'd praise him. After once or twice of praising him, the woofs weren't so tentative anymore, and he did it from then on.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm with the last couple of posts...Stosh is a 5 mo old male and he's getting very protective already...barking, fur up, the works. Maybe he's just practicing but at 60 lbs he's already convincing


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Zeus was about 8 months when he was being consistently being protective, the first signs started around 6-7 months.


----------



## lunardash12 (Feb 3, 2013)

My gsd dakota became protective of me around 5 months. but person ally i think most gsds 
become protective when they are adolecents. my girl is going on ten months of age and she wont let a stranger get near me unless she knows im comfortable with them.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

My female has been protective since the moment she met my 2 year old son at 14 weeks old. She isn't old enough to know to "protect" in an aggressive manner or anything, but if we are anywhere outside of the house she will not move more than a foot from him even that's pushing it. I cannot bring him to training with us or she will start yelping if he tries to run off to play.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Never did. Instead, she barks loudly at people and dogs we know well. It is written everywhere that her line GSDs are good protectors, but I'd say - this information is a bull. I believe *sometimes* *it is totally depends on the character of the owner*. If you yourself have adrenaline rush often - dogs recognize it as a smell and it works for your dog as a signal that there is something to worry about, some danger is around. If you are highly emotional person - your dog would be excited and express his excitement through protective instinct. Many people are scared of her, but she only yawns. Though, Lucy would hate a stranger to touch her and she had to be muzzled during training. The story was very different with my previous dogs, Ella licked my face and barked at strangers on the way while I was carrying her back home from the breeder.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> she will not move more than a foot from him


Very typical of females in families with small children, they protect the puppies of the pack.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I noticed our shepherd becoming protective around 8-12 months if my memory serves.

SuperG


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My dog, Mace has done a complete 180 from adolescent to adulthood. When he was around 6-10 months his nerves were horrible and he barked with ferocity at anyone and anything, he wouldn't accept anyone approaching us at all and that behavior made me extremely nervous (my dog prior to Mace was EXTREMELY sharp and didnt hesitate to bite and due to that I had to give him back to the breeder. he was a HUGE liability that came from a lack of confidence) but now he's approachable, friendly and well adjusted but is protective (and he has proven to me that he knows the difference between a truly serious situation and a normal one). I'm just grateful that I have a dog who isnt a liability and is self-assured and I believe he knows we have each others back and that gives him (and me) confidence. Just his size, look and bark keep negative people away so he does his job on a daily basis. I know for a fact that he has deterred quite a few threats to my wellbeing. I noticed him gain confidence from the age of 1 year to 18 months.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko first became protective around 1 year old. He won't let people roughhouse with me, he is protective of the house and yard, and if I'm very upset he won't let anyone near me.

Edit: he barks if someone knocks on the front door or my bedroom door


----------



## BryanC (Oct 30, 2013)

My male puppy Slash had signs at six months old. He wasn't fully confident, but wouldn't let a stranger get between he and I. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Romany was protective even at 4 month she would stand her ground with strangers and bark with kane he was rescued so was 2 when we got him but by 2 half yes protective but would allow people to come up and talk romany tends protect everyone in her family inclusive of kane 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister showed that he would protect me when he was 16 months old but he didn't actually put his big boy panties on and start to really defend the house until he turned 4 years old.

I've noticed a big change in him this past year, he's filled out and looks more manly, he has become more serious and more watchful and now he guards the house and property like a real GSD. LOL. :wub:

Draco is 6 months old and he has just started growling and barking. He growls when he hears something and then it turns into a bark. He heard men talking outside my house last night and he stood right next to Sinister and they both let their big boy barks fly.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Reading my old post on this thread made me realize something about my dog. I posted that he 'found his voice' at 8 months. I can say with out a doubt his barking had nothing to do with protection. It was more of him just experimenting with his voice. See what reactions he would get from what ever he was barking at. 

He is now 4 years old. I find his silence more of a threat then I ever will his bark. Barking for him is a warning. But if he is silent and he feels there is a threat (stranger, dog on our property etc.) he is serious.


----------

